# الحب الناضج



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

ماهو الحب ​ ان الحب يشبه البحر والعقل يشبه اليابس وانا اعتقد ان الحب السليم هو الحب الذى مبنى على العقل اى انه كى تعوم فى البحر يجب ان تكون فى مستوى ماء معين يحقق لك قدر من الاستمتاع وفى نفس الوقت يوجد تحت قدمك يابس حتى تحس بالامان والراحة 
لذلك لا اعتقد ان الحب المجرد هو الحب الحقيقى لان الحب المجرد يعتبر مثلا السباحة فى مكان لا يوجد به ارض وهو خطر جدا وغالب ما ينتج منه هو التعب والملل ثم الغرق لانه لايوجد فرصة للنجاة لان الارض بعيدة عن قدمه جدا وهذا هو الذى الذى يبنى حبه على احلام وخيالات ولا يعترف بالعقل ودوره الفاعل فى انقذنا فى الوقت المناسب 
ام العقل المجرد وهو مثلا ان تقف على الشاطى تشاهد الناس دون ان تنزل الى البحر وكانك لم تذهب فعلا الى المصيف وكانك لم تحى فعلا جئت الى الحياة ولكنك اختارت ان تحيا بدون حبا 
تعتقد انك ان نزلت البحر سوف تغرق لا ليس كل من ينزل البحر يغرق 
لذلك الحب الحقيقى لازم يكون مبنى على اساس من العقل يجب ان توجد لديك ثقة وامان 
طيب كيف يكون هناك حب حقيقى مبنى على العقل واستمتاع بكل ثانية فى هذا الحب 
اولا لابد ان تواجه هذا الحب وتعرضه لهذا الاختبار البسيط 
1- هل هذا الحب فى الوقت المناسب ( يعنى مثلا لا تحب قبل ان تصل الى سن 20 عاما لانك قبل هذا السن لم تصل بعد الى مرحلة النضج الكافى لكى تكون مسئول فى علاقة حب وصدقنى ان نسبة فشل الحب الغير ناضج وفى سن غير ناضج فى حدود 98% لذلك لا تخاطر وتقول انا سوف اكون من 2% لان هذا ليس صحيح واذا فشلت فى هذا غالبا يحدث لك حالة من الغضب من الحب وكراهيته وتعيش طول عمرك نادم على هذا الحب وتخاف ان تدخل اى علاقة مرة اخرى . \او مثلا ماينفعش يكون انت لسه بتدرس وقدامك الحياة طويلة من الدراسة ولا تستطيع ان تتزوج او على الاقل خطوبة فى وقت قريب وتدخل علاقة وتقول ان هذا وقت مناسب لا وغالبا سينتهى هذاالحب  ) وامثلة كثيرة للوقت الغير مناسب فى الحب .
2 - هل الشخص الذى سوف ترتبط به شخص مناسب 
اولا ليس هناك ما يسمى بالحب الاعمى وان كان معظم الذين يحبون لايرون اخطاء الطرف الاخر ولكن نصيحة يجب عليك ان تعرف اخطاءه قبل مزاياه وان تحب عيوباه قبل حسناته ويجب عليك ان تقوم بتقييم ان كان هذا الشخص يصلح او يتناسب العيش معاه ام لا لكى لا تندم بعد هذا فى الوقت والمكان الذى لا ينفع فيه الندم .
ادرس شخصية الطرف الاخر بحيادية ليس بتعصب وليس بقلب اعمى ولكن بعيون مضيئة يملاءها الحب والاحترام 
ونصيحة استمع الى نصائح المقربين لك والذين يعرفون الشخص هذا اكثر منك واذا اجتمع اكثر من شخص على شى او عيب فيه يجب ان ياخذ بعين الاعتبار فى اسرع وقت ممكن كى تتفدى ان تدخل علاقة حب ثم تفشل .
وهناك امثلة كثيرة لاشخاص لا يصلح ان نعيش معهما وليس معنى ان الشخص هذا جيد انه يصلح ان نحب بعض وان نعيش مع بعض لانه يجب توافر ما يسمى التوافق 
3 - هل مكان حبنا هو المكان المناسب ؟
غالبا معظم الحب المبنى على الانترنت يفشل فشل ذريع لماذا لانه ليس مبنى على المكان المناسب ان الانترنت هو مكان مناسب للتعرف على اصدقاء هو مكان مناسب لتبدال الخبرات ولكنه ليس انسب مكان لعلاقات الحب لانه لا يجعلك تعرف الشخص الذى تحبه الا من كلامه هذا اولا وثانيا لا تعرفه فى المواقف الحقيقة انت تراه فى مجرد وقت تتبدالو الاحاديث والكلام ولكن لا تعرف مثلا فى موقف معين ماذا سيكون رد فعله وفى موقف اخر ماذا سيكون رد فعله وغالبا حب الانترنت يفشل على ارض الواقع لانه مبنى فى ارض الانترنت وليس ارض الواقع . 
وهناك امثلة كثيرة للمناطق الغير مناسبة للحب .
وفى النهاية توضيح بسيط وتعريف بسيط لم يسمى الحب 
الحب هو ليس كلمات رقيقة او همسات او لمسات فالحب هو اكبر من هذا بكثير الحب الحقيقى هو الحب المبنى على الصدق المبنى على الاحترام والثقة 
صدق واحترام يعطى للطرف الاخر ثقة فيك ويعطيك انت ايضا ثقة فيه .
مبنى على مشاعر حقيقة ليس مجرد بعض مشاعر المراهقة مشاعر من قلب ناضج وعقل نشط لان الحب والعقل يجتمعان ويصنعنا افضل شى يجب ان نعيش به وهو الحب الناضج الحقيقى .


----------



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

بجد موضوع رائع وناضج جدا ياباسم
وتعبيرك واسلوبك واستخدامك الفاظ وكلمات لائقة جدا 
ميرسي على الموضوع الحلو ده
وربنا يديلك عروسة جميلة بتحبها وتحبك ويكون حب ناضج زى كدة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




crazy_girl قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع وناضج جدا ياباسم
> وتعبيرك واسلوبك واستخدامك الفاظ وكلمات لائقة جدا
> ميرسي على الموضوع الحلو ده
> وربنا يديلك عروسة جميلة بتحبها وتحبك ويكون حب ناضج زى كدة
> هههههههههههههه



انتى اللى ردكى رائع يا مرمورة يا سكرة انتى 
ربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا ويارب يكون الموضوع عاجبكى واستفادتى منه 
وشكر يا باشا على الرد


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

جميل اوى اوى اوى 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## la Vierge Marie (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

*السلام عليكم.
الموضوع ديالك زوين بزاف. 
و انا حقيقي استفدت منو حاجات بزاف.
الله يوفقك و يباركك يا باسم.*


----------



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




kajo قال:


> جميل اوى اوى اوى
> 
> ربنا يباركك



شكر جدا جدا جدا يا باشا على الرد الحلو وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا جميل


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

جميييييييييل
وواضح انه نتيجه خبرات جربتها وشوفتها
بس الخلاصه فى الكلام الاخير
فيهم المضمون كله
كلام رائع وربنا يعوضك 
وكلام سليم وتمام


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> *السلام عليكم.
> الموضوع ديالك زوين بزاف.
> و انا حقيقي استفدت منو حاجات بزاف.
> الله يوفقك و يباركك يا باسم.*



وعليكم السلام 
وانتى الرد ديالك زوين بزاف عن الموضوع ديالى 
وبجد دا حاجة تبسطنى يا مها ان انتى استفدتى من الموضوع وانه هو عاجبكى 
شكرا يا باشا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




twety قال:


> جميييييييييل
> وواضح انه نتيجه خبرات جربتها وشوفتها
> بس الخلاصه فى الكلام الاخير
> فيهم المضمون كله
> ...



دا ردكى هو الاجمل يا تويتى يا سكرة انتى 
وشكرا يا تويتى يا عصفورتنا على ردكى السكر وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا قمرة


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

السؤال 
ما هو الحب 
الاجابه 
الحب مسمى  لائق لاشياء يخجل الناس منها  ويرفض ان تسمى بأسمائها الحقيقيه 
السؤال التانى 
الحب الناضج 
 الحب لم يكن يوما نئ حتى ينضج ولكن ما تحدثت عنه هو الحب فقط وليس الناضج 
ما هو غير ذلك يسمى مراهقة  
 سلام ونعمه
​


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




oesi_no قال:


> السؤال
> ما هو الحب
> الاجابه
> الحب مسمى  لائق لاشياء يخجل الناس منها  ويرفض ان تسمى بأسمائها الحقيقيه
> ...


تمام يا باشا الحب مكنش نى فى اى وقت من الاوقات 
لكن احنا اللى بنكون غير ناضجين والشى بيتبع صاحبه 
وانا فى الاخر قلت ان الحب ليس هو مشاعر مراهقة بل هو مشاعر من قلب ناضج 
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبى 
ونورت الموضوع وشكر يا جميل على الرد


----------



## fullaty (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

موضوع حلو اوى وانا بجد استفد منه مش مجامله بس بجد موضوع قيم 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

:8_8_35[1]:_*موضوع جميل الرب يباركك شكرا لتعبك
فعلا الحب ينبع من العقل وليس القلب *_


----------



## jls (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

على فكرة الموضوع دة حلو اوى ومتاز كمان لان فى ناس كتير مش عارفة معنى الحب الحقيقى واية معنى مسؤليات الحب الى بجد وانا كمان اتمنى ان الناس تعرف معنى الحب بجد ومش تهزر مع بعضها باسم الحب او بمعنى ادق تتلاعب بالمشاعر باسم الحب الى اكتشفوا انة مش ممكن انة يكمل وانا اتمنى انى اقدر الاقى الحب الى بجد ولاى يخلينى فعلا طاير من على الارض وانى الاقى الانسانة الى تستاهل الحب دة وشكرا كمان على تعريف معنى الحب الجاد الصادق 

                                                                                                 "شكرا"

                                                                                                                                s@j


----------



## lovebjw (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




فيبى يوسف قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى وانا بجد استفد منه مش مجامله بس بجد موضوع قيم
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شكر على الرد الجميل جدا دا 
وربنا يبارككى ويارب تكونى استفداتى من الموضوع بجد 
وشكر على الرد ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




مرمر ميلاد قال:


> :8_8_35[1]:_*موضوع جميل الرب يباركك شكرا لتعبك
> فعلا الحب ينبع من العقل وليس القلب *_



شكر جدا على الرد 
وربنا يباركك وكلامك صح يا باشا 
ونورت الموضوع


----------



## farawala (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

كلام جميل جدا
شكرا اوى جدا خالص
بس اية هى حكاية البحر انا مفهمتهاش


----------



## farawala (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> :8_8_35[1]:_*موضوع جميل الرب يباركك شكرا لتعبك
> فعلا الحب ينبع من العقل وليس القلب *_



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يامرمر
الحب ينبع من القلب والعقل


----------



## farawala (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

يسمى العقل بكلمة reason يعنى سبب واذا كان الحب من العقل وحدة فسوف ينتهى بزوال السبب اما اذا كان من القلب والعقل فانة لن يزول ابدا
ارجو التصحيح اذا كنت خطأ


----------



## lovebjw (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




jls قال:


> على فكرة الموضوع دة حلو اوى ومتاز كمان لان فى ناس كتير مش عارفة معنى الحب الحقيقى واية معنى مسؤليات الحب الى بجد وانا كمان اتمنى ان الناس تعرف معنى الحب بجد ومش تهزر مع بعضها باسم الحب او بمعنى ادق تتلاعب بالمشاعر باسم الحب الى اكتشفوا انة مش ممكن انة يكمل وانا اتمنى انى اقدر الاقى الحب الى بجد ولاى يخلينى فعلا طاير من على الارض وانى الاقى الانسانة الى تستاهل الحب دة وشكرا كمان على تعريف معنى الحب الجاد الصادق
> 
> "شكرا"
> 
> s@j



امين يا باشا ربنا يديك حد كويس اوى ويكون يستاهل الحب اللى بتتكلم عليه وكمان يطيرك من كتر الحب بس اهم حاجة لازم وانت بتحب تعرف مين هو رقم واحد فى حياتك عشان ماتحقش على رقبتك وانت طاير فى الحب 
وامين صلى وابنى علاقاتك كلها على ربنا وهو اكيد هيختارلك حد حلو اوى عشان هو خزائنه ملاءنة يا باشا 
ربنا يباركك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع وشكر على الرد


----------



## lovebjw (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




farawala قال:


> كلام جميل جدا
> شكرا اوى جدا خالص
> بس اية هى حكاية البحر انا مفهمتهاش



انا كان قصدى من حكاية البحر كانها تشبيه لم الواحد يعيش حياته من غير ما يحب زى اللى راح مصيف ومنزلش البحر يعنى ماستمتعش بحياته 
وهنا انا قصدى ان الحب شبه البحر 
بس كمان بقول لم تروح المصيف وتنزل البحر ماتعومش فى حتة غريقة عشان متغرقش لكن لازم يكون تحت رجلك ارض يعنى حب زى مانت عايز بس خليك عارف انت واقف على ايه وخليك عارف الحب دا مبنى على ايه 
بس يا باشا 
وشكرا على الرد الجميل وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




farawala قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يامرمر
> الحب ينبع من القلب والعقل



الحب ينبع من القلب بس لازم يكون مبنى على العقل 
بس


----------



## اميره فيكتور (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

ما اجمل الحب للشخص المناسب وفى المكان المناسب وفى السن المناسب ووووولكن فجاه يصبح الشخص المناسب غير مناسب فما اصعب هذا الجرح للمشاعر وجرح ايضا للثقه فى الاخرين صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## lovebjw (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




اميره فيكتور قال:


> ما اجمل الحب للشخص المناسب وفى المكان المناسب وفى السن المناسب ووووولكن فجاه يصبح الشخص المناسب غير مناسب فما اصعب هذا الجرح للمشاعر وجرح ايضا للثقه فى الاخرين صلوا من اجل ضعفى



لا مش فجاءة ولا  حاجة لكن دايما بيكون فى علامات انذار بتقول ان فى حاجة غلط ولازم نصحى ليها 
ولو احنا تجاهلنا العلامات دى يبقى احنا بنستهبل ونستاهل اللى يحصلنا 
بس 
بس على العموم 
احنا لازم نتعلم من اخطاء 
واحنا لم يحصلنا تجربة لازم نقف ونقول نشكرك يا رب مخصوص عشان التجربة 
ونتعلم منها ونخلى عيننا مفتوحين عشان نتعلم بجد عشان دا اهم ما فى الموضوع


----------



## koka_jesus (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

مرسى اوووووى على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## lovebjw (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى اوووووى على الموضوع الجميل دة



مرسى للرد الجميل وربنا يباركك يا باشا 
ونورت الموضوع


----------



## mariny g a (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

موضوعك فعلا جميل بس ياريت نعرف نتعلم لان اصعب جرح هو جرح الحب 
وخصوصا لو كان حب العمر كله


----------



## lovebjw (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*





mariny g a قال:


> موضوعك فعلا جميل بس ياريت نعرف نتعلم لان اصعب جرح هو جرح الحب
> [*]وخصوصا لو كان حب العمر كله



انا اعتقد ان كل جرح بيشفى بس لازم ان احنا نتقبل الوضع لكن طالما ان احنا اقعدينا نتفرج على الجرح يبقى مش ممكن هنشفى ابدا 
وصدقنى مفيش جرح مش بيخف ومفيش حد بيموت من الحب 
وبجد لو انتى عايزة تشوفى الخير هتشوفيه لكن لو انت هتبص بس على الجزء السىء يبقى مش هتشوفى الخير


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

موضع جامدة اوي
الحب هو العطا و العطف


----------



## lovebjw (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*




ماريان مرمر قال:


> موضع جامدة اوي
> الحب هو العطا و العطف



صح كلامكى يا ماريان وكمان بذل الذات والتضحية 
ربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع وميرسى على الرد السكر دا


----------



## just member (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*tفعلا مافيش اجمل من الحب الناضج العاقل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا باسم .. ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lovebjw (30 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *tفعلا مافيش اجمل من الحب الناضج العاقل*​



شكرا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (30 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا باسم .. ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*



شكرا يا دونا ونورتى الموضوع كعادتيكى وربنا يبارككى


----------

